# Is 22 degrees too cold to cold crash?



## gird123 (Nov 20, 2010)

I was thinking about cold crashing some of my wine, apple wine and a skeeter pee. It is supposed to get down to 22 tonight. Is that too cold? I was going to set them outside on the porch.

Could it hurt the carboy?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2010)

I would leave room for expansion in the carboy and put vodka in the airlock so it doesn't freeze.


----------



## gird123 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have vodka in the airlock. They have about a 9.5 abv.


----------



## gird123 (Nov 20, 2010)

how much room?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the extra space. I have never seen the level affected by the cold, other than if the wine froze- and that won't happen at 20 with the alcohol in there.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you trying to get acid levels down or trying to stop the fermentation cause if its fementation then you better have a way to sterile filter it or it will probably start fermenting again once it gets warmed up even if you use sulfite and sorbate.


----------



## imajem (Jun 19, 2013)

What in the world is skeeter pee?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 19, 2013)

imajem, do a search for skeeter poo, there are so many post about it, you will definitely find info on it, tons of variations as well.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 19, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> imajem, do a search for skeeter poo, there are so many post about it, you will definitely find info on it, tons of variations as well.



We don't want to know about your poo.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2013)

Question...why would someone bring up a post two years old on their first post?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 20, 2013)

Dralarms,
Lmfao! I didn't even catch that! 
Skeeter PEE, not poo....lmfao!


----------

